# sélectionner le meilleur point d'accès wifi (même ssid)



## trucmuche2005 (26 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour ! 

Au rez de chaussée, qui est assez étendu, j'ai à un bout la box internet qui émet du wifi en 5Ghz et j'ai à l'autre bout un adaptateur CPL qui émet aussi du wifi en 5Ghz. Je suis obligé de faire cela car le wifi de la box n'est pas suffisant à l'autre bout du rez-de-chaussée.

Je dois mettre le même réseau SSID sur chaque point d'accès car j'ai un système audio multi-room et chaque enceinte doit se connecter au même réseau wifi. Je me disais que c'était sans doute bien puisque l'ordi choisirait le meilleur AP pour se connecter...

Ben ce n'en est rien : même si je me trouve plus proche de la box, il se connecte quand même à l'autre et du coup, cela va plus lentement.

En faisant ALT-click sur l'icône wifi, je peux voir à quel point d'accès il se connecte mais je ne peux pas l'imposer. 

Comment faire pour qu'il choisisse (mieux) le point d'accès ou pour l'imposer si je ne suis pas d'accord avec lui ? Y'a des ptits softs qui font cela bien ? 

Merci pour vos retours d'expérience... 

T.


----------



## guytoon48 (28 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

C'est assez flou comme exposé; pour utiliser des CPL Dévolo, j'ai coupé le wifi de la box. Le CPL distributeur relié en ethernet à la box et 2 points de réception. Pas de possibilité d'embrouille au niveau des SSID : il n'y en a alors qu'un concernant mon domicile.
Celà dit, peut-être est il opportun de nettoyer tous les réseaux auxquels tu as pu te connecter dans Pref. Système / Réseau/Wifi et placer le SSID de ton domicile en haut de liste.


----------



## trucmuche2005 (28 Janvier 2017)

Ma question est : *comment faire sur le Mac (Sierra) pour choisir le point d'accès auquel se connecter entre plusieurs points d'accès qui partagent le même SSID ?*

Dans mon cas, il n'y a qu'un SSID aussi avec deux points d'accès : un par la box, l'autre par un CPL Devolo. Les deux sont configurés pareil : même cryptage WPA2, même clé...


----------



## guytoon48 (28 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,
Poste une prise écran du listing des réseaux obtenus en cliquant sur le "radar" wifi dans la barre d'outils du Mac...


----------



## trucmuche2005 (28 Janvier 2017)

Quel intérêt ??? Tu vas voir la liste des ssid que je capte, qu'ils sont sécurisés et tu vas voir que les signaux sont excellents. Tu ne verras pas que pour le ssid "chezmoi" il y a deux points d'accès entre lesquels j'aimerais pouvoir choisir... En quoi est-ce en rapport avec ma question, cette capture d'écran ??? Sorry mais je ne comprends pas du tout pourquoi tu veux voir cela.


----------



## guytoon48 (28 Janvier 2017)

Tout simplement pour te faire comprendre qu'il y a 2 réseaux avec le même SSID (même s'ils ont les mêmes caractéristiques, MdP etc) et que la détection se fait sur 2 spots différents; il faut à mon avis qu'ils soient communs à l'origine (1 seul distributeur) et pas 2; la box et le CPL d'autre part, çà ne va pas... je vois çà comme çà
Maintenant si tu n'acceptes pas d'essayer la solution, pourquoi venir chercher de l'aide? Il y a conflit quelque part.


----------



## trucmuche2005 (28 Janvier 2017)

Mais bien sûr mon bon  Voici la capture d'écran ; et pour toi j'ai même appuyé sur ALT. Tu peux me montrer où tu vois les deux réseaux avec le même SSID, je te lirai attentivement 
Pour l'info, le BSSID indiqué est celui du CPL Devolo. Pas celui de la box dont je suis pourtant le plus proche (et donc le signal est meilleur selon l'utilitaire wifi). J'aimerais donc me connecter maintenant à la box directement.





Merci donc pour ton aide, grand sage empli de savoir.


----------



## Ma Dalton (28 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir,

 peux-tu maintenant te connecter à la box, et fournir la même capture stp ?

D'autre part, tes deux points d'accès (CPL et box) sont-ils en 5 GHz uniquement, ou bien au moins l'un des deux est-il bi-bande ?


----------



## trucmuche2005 (28 Janvier 2017)

Mais bien sûr. Voici. 




La Box est en bi-bande et, comme je l'expliquais, cela m'est nécessaire. Mais là n'est pas la question puisqu'il se connecte à la box en 5Ghz (voyez l'image ci-dessus). Le CPL, par contre, lui, est en 5Ghz uniquement.


----------



## Ma Dalton (29 Janvier 2017)

Les quatre conditions nécessaires pour que le roaming fonctionne sont réunies, donc ça _devrait_ marcher.

Il faut déterminer si le problème est dans le réseau, ou dans le Mac, d'où la question : le roaming fonctionne-t-il normalement avec un autre appareil que ce Mac ?


----------



## guytoon48 (29 Janvier 2017)

Trucmuche, agressivité et sarcasmes ne feront pas avancer les choses;
Un forum n'est pas un ring. Les personnes émettent des solutions, même quand le sujet reste inerte pendant des jours et sont au moins redevables de l'effort fourni.
Pour revenir au problème, les appareils sensés se connecter au 5Ghz, donc wifi ac sont bien sûr compatibles?... les ondes qui proviennent de sources en ac ne sont pas concentriques mais orientées en ellipse vers les récepteurs. Sont-ils dans une zone dégagée?
A savoir enfin pour exemple que mon iPad air2 se connecte parfois sur mon SSID 2,4Ghz au lieu de le faire comme à son habitude sur SSID 5Ghz, deux réseaux distincts déclarés sur mon Airport extrême; celà pour dire que le wifi réserve des choses surprenantes. J'ai mis en œuvre 2 boitiers Dévolo en 1200 ac et tout fonctionne de part et d'autre d'une habitation en L et couvre alors une sacrée surface et jusqu'au jardin.
Si je me suis "permis" de répondre à ce sujet, c'est que je suis également sur un réseau du même type et avec une grande surface; ma solution fonctionnant...


----------



## trucmuche2005 (29 Janvier 2017)

Je vous remercie pour vos réponses mais, depuis le départ, ma question est clairement exposée : *comment faire sur le Mac (Sierra) pour choisir le point d'accès auquel se connecter entre plusieurs points d'accès qui partagent le même SSID ?*
C'est cela ma question, pas une autre. C'est très gentil de vouloir détourner la question, voir plus large, voir des captures d'écran qui ne font que montrer que ce que je dis est correct (guitoon48, tu _n'émettais pas une solution _lorsque tu me demandais à voir des caputres d'écran, ne te moque pas de moi ;-) tu voulais voir ce que je ne racontais pas des bétises). Tout cela c'est sympa et bienveillant mais cela ne répond pas à ma question... Vous comprenez, vous aussi, que quand on pose une question, on aimerait parfois juste avoir une réponse à cette question ? 

Pour faire avancer le schmilblik, je viens de tomber là dessus. J'ignore si cela va m'aider mais c'est peut-être une piste. Etonnant en tout cas qu'il ne semble rien y avoir de prévu pour permettre à l'utilisateur de forcer la connexion à un point d'accès plutôt qu'un autre.


----------



## Ma Dalton (29 Janvier 2017)

Tu es particulièrement désagréable, voire odieux, mais je vais quand même répondre.

Ta question est, certes, de pouvoir choisir le PA.

Alors TA réponse, la voilà : on ne peut pas. Point barre.

C'est pour ça qu'on essaye de "détourner" la question, avec l'idée de faire en sorte que le roaming fonctionne.

Pour que le roaming fonctionne, il y a 4 conditions à respecter.
Tant qu'on avait pas tes 2 captures d'écrans, on ne pouvait PAS savoir si ces conditions étaient respectées.

Maintenant qu'on sait que les 4 conditions sont respectées, le roaming devrait fonctionner, donc réfère toi au post #10.

Selon la réponse, j'ai une suite à te proposer.


----------



## KevinTran (29 Janvier 2017)

Je m'étais déjà penché sur la question et je pense que la solution la plus simple est d'utiliser des points d'accès type "Ubiquiti".
Le reste, même en utilisant SSID et paramètres identiques, est trop sujet à fluctuation suivant le périphérique utilisé pour se connecter etc.


----------



## trucmuche2005 (29 Janvier 2017)

Je suis étonné que tu me dises qu'on ne peut pas choisir le BSSID car quand j'étais sous linux (il y a des années d'ici), il me semble me souvenir que je pouvais le faire avec iwconfig quand j'établissais la connexion (paramètre "ap", voyez la manpage)... Et comme Mac est un Unix certifié par l'OpenGroup, il devrait y avoir une possibilité similaire, non ? (ca va ? est-ce suffisamment argumenté pour ne pas être trop "odieux" ? on reste bien dans le cadre d'une discussion ? )

Pour répondre au #10, le problème soulevé se produit de manière identique avec deux macbooks sierra. 

Je viens de trouver ceci : https://github.com/qpSHiNqp/airport-bssid qui pourrait bien permettre de choisir le bssid (mais avant de l'installer, j'examinerai un peu le code par sécurité ;-)). Cela semble en tout cas faire (au moins temporairement) les choses correctement selon https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6783624?start=0&tstart=0. 

Bref, je ne serais pas aussi péremptoire que toi, Ma Dalton, avec ton affirmation "point barre"... N'est-ce pas ?


----------



## guytoon48 (29 Janvier 2017)

Ma Dalton, en marge de cette discussion, bon anniversaire "classarde"!


----------



## colin23 (29 Janvier 2017)

@trucmuche2005
C'est vrai que tu es particulièrement désagréable. Ça donne pas très très envie de t'aider...


----------

